#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  施氏食獅史, стихотворение на классическом китайском языке

## Aleksey L.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ши_ши_ши_ши_ши

----------

